# Egg peeling magic



## harryhebert (Aug 23, 2007)

This doesn't relate to wine unless you eat eggs with your wine, but I discovered a great egg peeling method and just must share it. 
Start with 1 or more hardboiled eggs.
Tap the big end well, and the small end also.
Tap along each of the 4 sides on a chopping block edge.
remove the shell from the big end.
Turn a coffee stirring (teaspoon) upside down.
Slooowly slide the inverted spoon between the shell and the egg
being careful to not cut into the white, and lift out taking about 1/4 of the shell with the spoon.
Then start at the large end again and continue until you are through. 
I find that I can peel a hardboiled egg in 1 minute or less this way without the hastle.
Brown eggs are better because you can see what you are doing.





I invented this method myself and just wanted to share it with you'll.


Don't throw away that large mayonnaise or Miracle Whip jar, instead, dump in a can or drained green beans or green peas, close the lid and shake it up, and tata! You now have a salad with free dressing.


regards,
harry

*Edited by: harryhebert *


----------



## scotty (Aug 23, 2007)

Another cheapskate



. I like it


----------



## smurfe (Aug 23, 2007)

scotty said:


> Another cheapskate
> 
> 
> 
> . I like it




What I was thinking. I love it to!


----------

